# Lost WiFi connectivity on Asus Memo Pad HD7 (ME173X)



## BJL321 (Dec 23, 2015)

I had no problem connecting with WiFi till last week, and now I can't access any WiFi network. I've tried several, but none connect, including my home secured network that I've always used. I'd appreciate someone walking me through a solution for this problem. Thank you.


----------



## BJL321 (Dec 23, 2015)

Problem fixed itself by shutting the unit completely off, waiting a while and then starting it up again.


----------

